# Neue, 2. Interne Festplatte einbauen ?



## Warlock54 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Habe ne frage, und zwar: Wenn ich eine neue 2. Festplatte in meinen Pc einbauen möchte, muss ich dann nach dem Einbau der 2. Platte nochmals formatieren, oder wie läuft es dann ab ?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Nein, musst du nicht. 

Deine erste Platte kann so bleiben wie sie ist. Der PC müsste normalerweise die neue HDD automatisch erkennen, und in Windows auch anzeigen.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, musst du nicht.
> 
> Deine erste Platte kann so bleiben wie sie ist. Der PC müsste normalerweise die neue HDD automatisch erkennen, und in Windows auch anzeigen.



Wow wär echt geil, wenns so ist ! 
Also kann ich die Platte dann einfach einbauen und sie wird dann im "Computer" (bei Windows 7 64-bit) als 2. Lokaler Datenträger angezeigt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst sie einfach einbauen, aber angezeigt wird sie nicht 
Erst muss man sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung Formatieren, aber die andere Festplatte bleibt völlig unberührt.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Genau. Sie bekommt einen eigenen Laufwerksbuchstaben, und ist im Windows sichtbar.

Falls es Probleme geben sollte, kannst du dich ja nochmals hier melden. 




> Du kannst sie einfach einbauen, aber angezeigt wird sie nicht


Seit wann denn das? War bei mir noch nie so. Weder bei Vista noch bei W7. ?!?
Die Platte ist doch ab Werk schon vorformatiert. Oder kann es sein, das W7 das schon automatisch macht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch niemals vorformatierte platten bekommen....

Externe, ja, meist ist ja noch Software drauf, aber interne niemals.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Komisch. Meine waren immer vorformatiert. oO Interne und auch Externe.

Bei mir läuft das schon seit Jahren so. Neue Platte rein, PC booten --> geht.


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. Oktober 2010)

bei mir war es do, das die unter win7 automatisch einen laufwerksbuchstaben bekommen hat. wenn man dann draufgeklickt hat ist die meldung gekommen, dass sie erst formatiert werden muss ... das machst du dann und los gehts ...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Komische Sache. Ich hab erst am Montag bei meinem Server ne neue HDD verbaut. Da kam nix alá formatieren oder so. *Grübel*


----------



## Junkie2003 (14. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Komisch. Meine waren immer vorformatiert. oO Interne und auch Externe.
> 
> Bei mir läuft das schon seit Jahren so. Neue Platte rein, PC booten --> geht.


dann kaufst du wohl immer teure retail platten mit schicker verpackungXD
weil bulk platten sind nie vorformatiert(zumindest bei samsung)!
einfach in compoterverwaltung->datenträgerverwaltung nachsehen da taucht sie dann auf und muss partitioniert und formatiert werden! aber das sie erkannt wird wirst du schon merken wenn windows nach dem start nach nem treiber dafür sucht!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

> dann kaufst du wohl immer teure retail platten mit schicker verpackungXD
> weil bulk platten sind nie vorformatiert(zumindest bei samsung)!


meistens kaufe ich meine Platten bei hoh.de
Aber Retail-Platten hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Junkie2003 (14. Oktober 2010)

reatilplatten sind nur bulk HDDs in extra dickem schaumstoff in nem schicken karton mit ner a4 anleitung zum einbauXD 
kostet bloss teilweise das doppelte
hab den blödsinn mal verkaufen müssen, grusselig wieviele trottel dadrauf reinfallenXD


----------

